# Nouvel iPod Nano 6G



## DarkkPhenixx (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Avant de me décider à acquérir le nouvel iPod nano 6G, j'aurais voulu poser quelques questions aux utilisateurs de cet appareil.

Pourriez-vous me donner votre avis sur l'utilisation de la fonctionnalité Voice Over ? En effet, je suis atteint d'une myopathie et je voulais savoir si cette nouvelle fonction était juste un gadget ou si elle permettait vraiment de naviguer facilement dans le menu sans avoir l'écran de l'iPod a porté des yeux.

D'autre part, je voulais savoir s'il était possible de régler le volume autrement qu'en utilisant les deux petits boutons sur la tranche de l'iPod qui sont prévus à cet effet. Dans le cas contraire, est-il difficile d'appuyer sur ces boutons, où sont-ils vraiment durs ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

DarkkPhenixx


----------



## DarkkPhenixx (26 Septembre 2010)

euh vraiment personne svp ?


----------



## Patlevrai (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Disons que cet engin est très petit. Et les boutons de son assez rapprochés. Je n'ai pas testé voice over désolé.
De plus pour naviguer, tout est vraiment mini. Mais c'est un chouette produit quand même. L'idéal serait de le tester dans un magasin...


----------



## DarkkPhenixx (27 Septembre 2010)

oui j'ai essayé cet iPod à la Fnac mais ce n'était pas dans les meilleures conditions (beaucoup de monde et surtout câble antivol très court n&#8217;empêchant de bien le prendre en main comme je l'aurais souhaité :-( )

Enfin bref, merci pour vos avis d'utilisateurs.


----------



## missvache (28 Septembre 2010)

bonjour, 
Mon iPod était déjà bien usé, et maintenant il commence à vraiment se bloquer, etc. je tiens donc m'acheter un nouvel iPod nano multi touch ( le petit que l'on peut accrocher sur soi, mi shuffle, mi nano, mi touch) et il parait que l'on doit télécharger l'iTunes 10 pour cet iPod, mon ordinateur ne veut pas le télécharger, enfin, il me dit de télécharger le nouveau QuickTime, etc. ce que j'ai fait, mais je n'y arrive toujours pas, ceux qui ont cet iPod, faut il vraiment l'iTunes 10 ou l'iTunes 9 ou 8 peut être valable ?  
merci infiniment d'avance ceux qui me répondent 
répondez vite si possible s.v.p. :love:


----------



## DarkkPhenixx (28 Septembre 2010)

salut missvache,
je ne pense pas qu'il soit impératif d'avoir iTunes 10 pour synchroniser ton futur ipod 6G. A mon humble avis les versions précédentes fonctionnerons.

Si jamais quelqu&#8217;un aurais d'autres réponses à me donner concernant mes  questions, je suis preneur.

Merci bien.


----------



## missvache (29 Septembre 2010)

merci beaucoup de ta réponse


----------



## Timekeeper (29 Septembre 2010)

Oulà, faut faire attention !
Il me semble bien qu'iTunes ne reconnaisse que les iBidules pour les-quels il a été spécifiquement programmé. Souvenez-vous des références de produits inconnus trouvées dans certains fichiers de certaines versions...

Moi je dirais plutôt que ça ne fonctionnera pas !


----------



## missvache (3 Octobre 2010)

bonnjour, c'est encore moi, finalement je vais m'acheter un ipod touch 3g 8go, pour cette ipod quel itunes fonctionne ?
merci de me repondre rapidement svp :love:


----------



## claud (3 Octobre 2010)

là : http://www.igen.fr/test/materiel/test-de-l-ipod-touch-3g-32-go-9070?page=0,2
tu verras que iTunes 9 avec tiger à jour convient ; donc snow leo et iTunes 10 (nécessaire avec le 4G) conviendra aussi

Edit : sur PC XP, Vista ou seven


----------



## missvache (3 Octobre 2010)

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------

et le itunes 8 fonctionne ?


----------



## claud (3 Octobre 2010)

logiquement non : puisque 9 est nécessaire


----------



## missvache (3 Octobre 2010)

merci bcp


----------



## arbaot (3 Octobre 2010)

selon les specs du site apple




> Configuration requise
> Mac doté d'un port USB 2.0,
> Mac OS X 10.5.8 (ou version ultérieure)
> et iTunes 10 (ou version ultérieure)


----------



## claud (4 Octobre 2010)

mais missvache parle du touch 3G et pas du dernier nano


----------



## arbaot (4 Octobre 2010)

désolé j'étais sur le titre du topic....


----------



## missvache (4 Octobre 2010)

encore une dernière question (désolée, je suis un peu sans savoir de technologie)
pour l'ipod touch 2 g il faut quel itune svp ? (j'ai un gros problème avec itune)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------

merci quand meme arbaotde vouloir m'aider


----------



## DarkkPhenixx (4 Octobre 2010)

Pourriez-vous me dire si l'iPod Nano 6G fonctionne bien avec l'Apple Universal Dock ? Avec la télécommande Apple Remote également ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## claud (5 Octobre 2010)

missvache a dit:


> pour l'ipod touch 2 g il faut quel itune svp ?



iTunes 8 (ou plus évidemment)

voir là : http://support.apple.com/kb/SP496?viewlocale=fr_FR

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h53 ----------




DarkkPhenixx a dit:


> Pourriez-vous me dire si l'iPod Nano 6G fonctionne bien avec l'Apple Universal Dock ? Avec la télécommande Apple Remote également ?



Je pense que oui mais vérifie quand même sur le site d'Apple, notamment là :
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipod/ 
http://support.apple.com/kb/SP593?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## DarkkPhenixx (5 Octobre 2010)

merci pour ta réponse Claud, mais je n'ai pas de réponse du forum officiel et en lisant les specs il apparait : Entrées/Sorties
Dock Connector

j'aurais aimé être  sur car le dock est assez cher


----------



## pac1404 (11 Octobre 2010)

ici mon nano 6g est reconnu par mon doc Logitech (2 modèles, aucun problème) donc je suppose que le doc officiel ça doit être bon, faut juste voir si le son passe... 

Mais en fait je doute sur ta question et de quel type de doc tu parles ?

sinon pour répondre au premier message, je l'ai depuis vendredi soir et c'est le pied. c'est presque trop petit, je vais le perdre un jour ou il va passer dans la machine à laver 

mais j'adore, bon son avec mes casques spéciaux.

c'est un bel achat qui va m'accompagner longtemps, en plus d'un smartphone, sans problème.


----------



## françois156 (15 Octobre 2010)

Personnellement je deteste cet iPod, il est trop petit selon moi.
Je préfère l'ancienne version !


----------



## J-L (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour...

Pourrait-il avoir une bidouille pour pouvoir utiliser un iPod nano 6G avec un "vieil" ordinateur ?

J'ai un power book G4 avec Tiger et donc iTunes 9 impossible à passer en 10. Mais dans le même temps, ce nouvel iPod me fait craquer ! :rateau:

N'y a t il pas un moyen de "jailbreaker" iTunes 9 pour qu'il gère le nano 6G ?


----------



## J-L (4 Novembre 2010)

Pas de solution ? Personne n'a eu le problème avec une génération précédente d'iPod/Phone ?

...


----------



## Clairecm (26 Décembre 2010)

Je pense que cela ne marche qu'avec le Itune 10 Et si ça en amrche vraiment pas pour vous je pense que c'est un gros défaut :/ 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Quelqu'un saurait comment et si on peu changer le fond d'écran pour l'ipod 6g ? ( Apart les 9 proposés , peu t on faire un fond a partir d une photo ? )

Merci.


----------

